# Blacking out Android.



## docsleazy (Aug 14, 2011)

I was noticing a lot of Apps being blacked out lately and was wanting to actually learn how to do this myself and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to theming Apps.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"docsleazy said:


> I was noticing a lot of Apps being blacked out lately and was wanting to actually learn how to do this myself and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to theming Apps.


Learn smaili?


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Start with Apk Manager to decompile the app. From there check out the AndroidManifest.xml first. Search for Theme.Light and change to Theme.Black. After that search in the values folder in colors.xml and styles.xml. Then you nay have to search all the xmls in the layout folder for static values. There is also images you may have to change as well. Last would be smali but usually is just a couple of things.


----------



## docsleazy (Aug 14, 2011)

thebowers said:


> Start with Apk Manager to decompile the app. From there check out the AndroidManifest.xml first. Search for Theme.Light and change to Theme.Black. After that search in the values folder in colors.xml and styles.xml. Then you nay have to search all the xmls in the layout folder for static values. There is also images you may have to change as well. Last would be smali but usually is just a couple of things.


Thanks I'll give it a go here soon see what I can accomplish


----------

